# The Stone Roses' new single is out now.



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Reading some of the reviews from the major music press, it's amazing apparently. 

With my ears it sounds really bad. I'm so disappointed with it.

Some people will just never hear a word against The Stone Roses.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I kinda like it, but it gets a bit repetitive. About one minute in it needs a change of melody, but it carries on. Still though I was a teenager in the 90s and really enjoyed the britpop scene which bands like the stone roses preceded (think that's fair to say). I pretty much feel sorry for people growing up as teenagers now as there is little to get excited about in terms of music, zayn, Justin beiber, tinie tempah...... Its all a load of s***e.
So are the stone roses reformed now and going to release a new album perhaps? If so I'm excited


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

A lot of people are blinded by the fact that they are an older band with an 'iconic' status. Personally I have never liked them. Not heard the new one but doubt it will be my cup of tea.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this song in my car, Cult.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Whilst not exactly my cup of tea back in the late 80's and early 90's, I did like a few of their songs. For me, the biggest issue was when John Squire insisted on drawn-out guitar solos where they just didn't fit with the songs. He did it again with The Seahorses. They had such promise but Squire insisted on too-loud guitar doodling all over the songs - just listen to Blinded by the Sun as an example. That and the fact that Chris Helme wrote the better songs but was constantly put down by Squire really put me off him. He was/is good but not that good.


----------

